# Mudskippers,where to get em?



## HerpNwny14 (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking to set up my 29h tank for mudskippers,looked online and couldnt find much,no local shops carry them in my hometown.
Anyone know any good stores online? also does anyone have a care sheet for them? ive never set up a brackish tank but i did look over the sticky thread on setting up a brackish tank.
Also are the "figure 8" mini puffers ok to house with mudskippers?
Thanks all


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

I have been looking for them forever and if you do find them online 1 will be like $7-$10 plus $35 shipping. If your lucky and you have a local fish store that likes to get odd or exotic fish you can ask them to order them. i have 2 stores near me and 1 is petco so ill probably never get one. but good luck and as for the figure 8 and mudskipper mix, i would most likely say no because puffers can be little bastards especially with there beaks.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm probably mistaken, but aren't they illegal in most states?


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

i think they're only really illegal in california like every other fish


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh. I see.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What IS it with California, anyway?


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

I have no idea. They almost legalized weed but you cant own a fish. I dont get it. I guess in northern states when it come to owning tropical fish if you release them they wont make it through the winter.(im not saying i do this its just a scenario)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I was going to say the same thing about marijuana.


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

I live in Ottawa,Ont (Canada). The big Al's has them here.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know where you live, but a place near me (North of Chicago) has this to say:

"We have Mudskippers in stock"

Descriptive, huh? It's the "Living Sea Aquarium", so if you live near me, try here.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> I don't know where you live, but a place near me (North of Chicago) has this to say:
> 
> "We have Mudskippers in stock"
> 
> Descriptive, huh? It's the "Living Sea Aquarium", so if you live near me, try here.


Im only 800 miles from you. haha


----------

